

Ask HN: Criticize our project/website www.wp7lab.com - dradu

Hi,
In January 2011 me and two other friends started our first web-based project: a website about Windows Phone ecosystem.<p>Things are going relatively well but there is room for improvement.<p>Can you please check out the website and tell us what you think is missing, what is surplus, etc. We would love to hear your sincere opinion: if you think it sucks, don't be afraid to say it :) (we would like to know why though)<p>Thanks,
Daniel
======
Killah911
IMHO, turn the colors down a bit :) I would look deeper at the site, but the
bright colors against the black background made me feel a bit headache. On the
positive note, it seems full of energy and enthusiasm & cool content.

~~~
dradu
Thanks for the feedback :)..Will talk to the designer and see what he thinks.

------
dradu
Clickable: <http://www.wp7lab.com>

